# Simple Router Planer for Small Pieces



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Some times I have small pieces I need to get a perfect surface on...Maybe my saw didnt cut it square or whatever.I want to put the piece in something to hold the wood securely and then plane it to get a good surface then flip it over and then do the other side. These would be small maybe 3" to 6" long.I know I could do it with a small hand tool, small plane,spokeshave etc but sometimes my skill level aint the best on these lol.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Flutemaker said:


> Some times I have small pieces I need to get a perfect surface on...Maybe my saw didnt cut it square or whatever.I want to put the piece in something to hold the wood securely and then plane it to get a good surface then flip it over and then do the other side. These would be small maybe 3" to 6" long.I know I could do it with a small hand tool, small plane,spokeshave etc but sometimes my skill level aint the best on these lol.


Don't know if my method would work for you or not. When I need a straight edge I tack a straightedge piece on top of the piece. Then use my router, in my table, to rout the edge straight. Then I would flip the piece and do the other side the same way.

In my masters and straightedges I always drill nail guide holes, and my work always has nail holes. For me this is not a problem, as I almost always am able to hide the nail holes. For the rare times the nail holes will show, I always drill the holes in a decorative pattern, so the showing nail holes look intentional as decoration. Don't know if you could hide the holes or not.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a sled or skis will do the trick...
search the forum.. lots and lots of ideas...
here's one from Harry..


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

you have a 735 so you can use a planer sled. Here's a video on a simple version. Just scale it down. 




Here's a jointer sled video: 




Notice the wedge shims to level a twist. Once one side is flat, you can use the planer for the other.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> you have a 735 so you can use a planer sled.


Didn't think of that. My planer sleds are a bottom, two sides, open ends, and 2 homemade cam clamps on one side that were repurposed. If too wide for what I am sending thru, just put some shims in until I can tighten the cams. Very simple, work very well. Will look to see if got a photo.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For small pieces you could make a simple sled of plywood (so it starts out flat) with a 3/8ths stop block glued on the end. If there's much of a twist in the piece, you will need to shim it with a wedge of some sort, but you probably don't want a thick wedge that might lift the piece above the stop block. I don't try to save twisted pieces, they are just trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tom, you seem to be thinking of a planer and I believe the OP wants to use his router..
think ski instead of sled...


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

If you have a drill press, there is a bit that StewMac sells that is made for planing small pieces that many luthiers use.

https://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Types_of_Tools/Planes/StewMac_Safe-T-Planer.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Stick486 I checked his profile and discovered he had a DeWalt planer, so that option was available. The vidios include one on a router jig as well. To me, the planer seems a an easier way to get this done than going back and forth repeatedly with a router. I recall Norm Abrams demonstrating this years ago. Lots of ways to skin a cat.

That is why we ask people to list their tools, isn't it?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

This jig may help you.
https://woodworkingmasterclasses.com/videos/thickness-planing/


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Am I mistaken in thinking that neither the planer nor the router would be ideal for pieces 3 to 6” long, as specified by the OP?
I think Gry’s suggestion has much merit for the task.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys thank each of you for your input.Im sure I can come up with a few ways to do this !!! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> This jig may help you.
> https://woodworkingmasterclasses.com/videos/thickness-planing/


Also a nice option for small pieces. You may, however, get hooked on hand planes. And you can get one side flat, then do the second side in you planer. Most planers are not friendly to short pieces, but the sled helps.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Didn't think a 3-6" piece would go through a planer properly...? Am I missing something...?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Didn't think a 3-6" piece would go through a planer properly...? Am I missing something...?


It won't. But with a planer sled I have no problems sending small pieces thru.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

JOAT said:


> It won't. But with a planer sled I have no problems sending small pieces thru.


I like the sled idea...thanks...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd try to plane the pieces before cutting them, if that's possible. Longer is better. That 735 is likely to be able to handle that on a sled.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'd try to plane the pieces before cutting them, if that's possible. Longer is better. That 735 is likely to be able to handle that on a sled.


it's resaws he's trying to flatten...


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> it's resaws he's trying to flatten...


Thats right...I need to tune my bandsaw to do better but until I get to it I want to flatten or make a good surface on these pieces.. Got too many projects on the lists..... (and then come home yesterday and one of the drawers from my wifes chester drawers in sitting in my room with the front broken off....not a bad fix but another thing...lol....Well the more you do the better you get lol.!


I think I will make a sled for 735 plus make something for the router too....I like making stuff like this! Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

For short pieces and, less than 1/8" thick stuff, I use dubble sided tape on a sled to send it thu the 735.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> it's resaws he's trying to flatten...


Yes....?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Didn't think a 3-6" piece would go through a planer properly...? Am I missing something...?


The risk with short or very thin pieces is that the leading end can tip up slightly and get caught by the planner head and send it upwards. A sled can help but that doesn't mean there is zero risk in doing it. Taped down will also help but the tape can only hold so much. I think skis or sled is probably safest since you can adjust for a very thin bite and the force is sideways on the piece with no tendency to lift it up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Yes....?


yes...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> yes...


Stick, I saw no mention of resawing early on in this string. And even if it is resawn, the same problem arises with flattening and the same methods apply.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry, took me a while to find this. If the OP is trying to clean up a resawn board, this would work by sticking the original flat side to some double-sided tape and using a planer bit to clean up the sawn surface/finish to the required thickness.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Sorry, took me a while to find this. If the OP is trying to clean up a resawn board, this would work by sticking the original flat side to some double-sided tape and using a planer bit to clean up the sawn surface/finish to the required thickness.


That would work esp since I am just taking a very small amount off to true up a surface. !!!! Thanks!


----------

